# Drop checker solution question



## saulat (Aug 7, 2009)

I had 2 questions about my drop checker that I ordered from Aquatic magic on Ebay. The instructions that came with this directed I use the reagent with aquarium water, I knew vaguely that this was incorrect. My checker was green for a few days and then I found it a pale yellow, I believe I have the Bromethyl green (or is it blue?). I had also run out of my test strips (5in1). I purchased some more test strips and again wish I had gone with a API test kit, although most don't seem to have everything I want in them. My questions...

Is there a possibility that CO2 bubbles being chopped and blown by my powerhead could wind up in the drop checker and give a false high reading of CO2?

And, I want to make a solution of 4dKH. I have a scale that measures to 0.1 grams. I just purchased a new box of Sodium Bicarbonate and a gallon of distilled water. I got the API brand of 5 in 1 test strip this time. I know test strips are not very accurate and it seems to me that test strips always give an off color for kH which is a bit different from the chart. Is there an easy or accurate enough way to mix up some solution with this equipment?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Saulat,



saulat said:


> Is there a possibility that CO2 bubbles being chopped and blown by my powerhead could wind up in the drop checker and give a false high reading of CO2?


Yes, if the bubbles are being dispursed into the neck of the DC it will give you incorrect readings.



saulat said:


> And, I want to make a solution of 4dKH. I have a scale that measures to 0.1 grams. I just purchased a new box of Sodium Bicarbonate and a gallon of distilled water. I got the API brand of 5 in 1 test strip this time. I know test strips are not very accurate and it seems to me that test strips always give an off color for kH which is a bit different from the chart. Is there an easy or accurate enough way to mix up some solution with this equipment?


Even if you cannot get exactly to 4.0 KH, it will be much more accurate than using aquarium water. Here is a link that might help as well.


----------



## saulat (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess I'll be making a 1 liter solution today per the article. I am a little worried about the bubbles being caught in the neck of the drop checker but I am wanting to try a few other methods of distribution for CO2, just trying to wait until I can get an accurate measure of how much is in there now. Thanks.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

when you using drop checker, always best have PH tester on hand to make sure your drop checker reading are not too far off and every 3 months you should refill it with new testing liquid. I would not be too worry out the co2 been chopped up and blowen in to the checker.


----------



## saulat (Aug 7, 2009)

My drop checker seems to have turned yellow again. This 4dKH solution I made has turned yellow just like the aquarium water I used before. It was green for days and then once the pressure in the neck of the checker seemed to equalize with the water from the aquarium rising up the neck, it turned pale yellow. I turned the co2 down 8 hours ago and have not seen a difference. As best I can tell with my test strips these are my water parameters (it is also 50% water change day today) I guess this seems about right so maybe I need to start adding some KH in my fertilizer regimen. With a higher KH wouldn't my CO2 levels have been even higher?

GH 180+ ppm
KH 40 ppm (too low?)
pH 6.5 (give or take 0.5)


----------

